
US plane wreck to be cleared from Swiss Alps after 70 years - sebiw
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/melting-ice_us-plane-wreck-to-be-cleared-from-swiss-alps/44329750
======
perilunar
"In an unprecedented operation, Swiss military pilots launched the world’s
first rescue in the high mountains from the air,"

Cool video. The rescue plane was a Fieseler Storch.

Edit: there were a pair of them:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1946_C-53_Skytrooper_crash_on_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1946_C-53_Skytrooper_crash_on_the_Gauli_Glacier)

